# Switching ahci to raid mode and retaining trimm capability - is it possible?



## Tartaros (Feb 28, 2010)

I have win 7 x64 on a intel ssd 40gb and a 500gb hdd in ahci mode on a ich9 southbridge. I want to change that hdd for 2x250gb hdds in raid. I have read in a post that the change can be done and even I could retain nqc capability in raid mode. But I have more questions:

-Trimm will be avaible for the ssd in raid mode?

-This will cause problems on the raid or the ssd?

-It would be better if I do the raid on another raid controller the mobo has? 

-Even if the controller is a jmicron and I had awful experiencies with them?


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you not happy with the performance you get from that intel SSD?

I guess this post is a little confusing to answer...you can't use Trim if the ssds are in raid. That doesn't work for Intel Ssds yet. Usually a fresh start (reformat of the drives you want to raid) would be much less of a headache.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL ill take the 40GIGER SSD for ya


----------



## Super XP (Mar 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL ill take the 40GIGER SSD for ya



I was told by Patriot that my PS-100 32GB SSD x 2 which I am currenty running in RAID 0 said they are going to release a firmware update sometime in March 2010 that will support TRIM 100% - So They Say 

SSD's in Raid 0 is awesome, my read speeds went from a single drive's performance of 210MB/s to a super speed 450MB/s But Patriot still needs to fix these dam things, they are somewhat still problematic In other words, they need TRIM "A S A freaking P"


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 1, 2010)

?? he wants to change the 500GB drive for 2 x 250gb drives and put them into a raid 0, hes not getting rid of the SSD nor is he raiding the SSD.

.


that would not be a wise decision, it would be better to get a nother 500gb drive and raid it with your current drive... lower dencity HDDs ant as fast.


also unless thats a type, im certain you need ICH9R to raid... not ICH9


----------



## Super XP (Mar 3, 2010)

Agreed, just get another 500GB, they are a dime a dozen as of late


----------

